# No Chew Products



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

An electric fence.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I did put 1 line of electric on it, but I know they will chew at the lower sections. 
Seriously just wanting to hear about what wood treatments do or don't work.


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

cribbox is pretty good, but then again so is horse manure made into a paint with water. They dont tend to touch that! I think anything will come off in one good heavy shower though, maybe jusy electric fencing on moveable posts the whole way around about 3 ft in to protect it? Or loads of hay to stop them from thinking of anything but food that must be eaten!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Pepper spray. The kind that you buy for personal protection. Just a little goes a long way, but you have to be super careful about applying it because if you gas yourself, you'll be in pain for hours and get re-burned every time you take a shower LOL.

Unfortunately, it's water soluble too.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I used Habanero hot sauce from the dollar store for my tack. It's the only thing that kept my gelding from destroying his lead ropes and reins and such. But that would be water soluble too. :-(


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Back in the day we used creosote on wood fences but I heard recently that is no longer available for home use. I do not know if this is true or not.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

This stuff.

Busse AKS Paste | Reitsport Schockemöhle

I use it for horses, and chewy puppies.

Don't lick it.

I can still remember trying to figure out if my tongue had fallen off or not.
ETA: It doesn't have to be that brand, just search AKS paste.

And use gloves/paintbrush when applying.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Cribox stays for longer than most things - but it does burn the mouth if they chew on it and can make them sore enough to not want to eat properly for a few days


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

soak some hot peppers, flakes in water, spray onto wood. make sure its really hot ..


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I rub a bar of soap over the corners of the barn. But it might take a lot of soap to do an entire fence!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I tried soap last year on the wooden passive solar tank heater, turns out my Appy LIKES soap! He would stand there for hours licking it to make suds. He is special.

I think I might try that cribox paint.


----------

